# Theory about Yotes



## MrHammerstache (Dec 1, 2017)

I was talking with a few buddies of mine that hunt coyote religiously after deer season, as they should. During this talk one of my friends Ryan said, "A pack will replace any blood coyote that is killed with two new pups!" Effectively preventing the culling of the numbers? Any truth to this? I feel it is too binary for nature especially for predators and/or believe that coyotes are demonstrating prey tendencies due to their real predator... the human?


----------



## D&D2012 (Oct 29, 2012)

MrHammerstache said:


> I was talking with a few buddies of mine that hunt coyote religiously after deer season, as they should. During this talk one of my friends Ryan said, "A pack will replace any blood coyote that is killed with two new pups!" Effectively preventing the culling of the numbers? Any truth to this? I feel it is too binary for nature especially for predators and/or believe that coyotes are demonstrating prey tendencies due to their real predator... the human?


Refer to the thread below (2 for 1), topic and info available there


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

You should always try and kill 3 rather than one to stay ahead of.them. lol.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Every animal tries to raise as many young as possible it's instinct, its in their DNA. No matter what the losses are year to year.


----------

